# Firefox Deutsch Ebuild (EDIT)

## zampano

Hi Leutz,

ich hab hier ein ebuild um die deutschen Strings für den Mozilla-Firefox nachzuladen.

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/files
```

Cut & Paste nach: /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8.ebuild

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8.ebuild digest

emerge mozilla-firefox-de
```

Dann das erste mal als User starten mit:

```
firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE
```

Firefox sollte in Deutsch erscheinen. (eventuell noch ~/.phoenix löschen)

```
# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Mozilla Firefox - Deutsche Sprachdateien"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.firefox-browser.de"

SRC_URI="http://firefox.stw.uni-duisburg.de/downloads/${PV}/Firefox-${PV}-langpack-deDE.zip"

RESTRICT=nomirror

KEYWORDS="x86 ~ppc ~sparc alpha ~amd64 ia64"

LICENSE="MPL"

DEPEND="net-www/mozilla-firefox"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

}

src_install() {

   dodir /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome

   insinto /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome

   doins ${WORKDIR}/bin/chrome/*.jar

   cp ${FILESDIR}/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8-installed-chrome.txt ${D}/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome/installed-chrome.txt

   

   dodir /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/profile/DE/chrome

   insinto /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/profile/DE

   doins ${WORKDIR}/bin/defaults/profile/DE/*.rdf

   doins ${WORKDIR}/bin/defaults/profile/DE/*.html

   cp ${FILESDIR}/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8-chrome.rdf ${D}/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/profile/DE/chrome/chrome.rdf

   insinto /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/defaults/profile/DE/chrome

   doins ${WORKDIR}/bin/defaults/profile/DE/chrome/*.css

   dodir /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins

   insinto /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins

   doins ${WORKDIR}/sp/google.*

}

pkg_postinst() {

   export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME="${ROOT}/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox"

   env-update

   einfo "Registering Components and Chrome..."

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/regxpcom

   LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/regchrome

   chmod 0644 ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/components/compreg.dat

   chmod 0755 /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome/installed-chrome.txt

   find ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/ -type d -perm 0700 -exec chmod 0755 {} \; || :

   find ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/chrome/ -name '*.rdf' -exec chmod 0644 {} \; || :

   ewarn "Bitte ~/.phoenix/default/*/chrome/ löschen!"

   ewarn "Erster start mit \" firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE \" "

}
```

Grüsse

PS: Ein absolut super Forum hier - posten war bisher nicht nötig, da alle Probleme durch 1 min suche bei mir gelöst wurden und ich benutze Gentoo fast ein Jahr schon! (Dies ist mein erstes Posting) Also: immer weiter so!  :Wink: 

Edit: 

Oh Sorry, hab noch was wichtiges vergessen: Folgende zwei Dateien müssen noch ins files Verzeichnis

mozilla-firefox-de-0.8-installed-chrome.txt:

```
content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/necko/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/necko/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/xbl-marquee/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/embed-sample.jar!/content/embed/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/embed-sample.jar!/locale/en-US/embed/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/embed-sample.jar!/skin/classic/embed/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/pipnss.jar!/content/pipnss/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/pipnss/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/pippki.jar!/content/pippki/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/pippki/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/navigator-platform/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/navigator/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/navigator-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/navigator/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/US.jar!/locale/US/navigator-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-unix.jar!/locale/en-US/navigator-platform/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/communicator/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/communicator/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/communicator-platform/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/communicator-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/US.jar!/locale/US/communicator-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-unix.jar!/locale/en-US/communicator-platform/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/global/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/communicator/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/editor/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/messenger/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/navigator/

skin,install,select,classic/1.0

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global-platform/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/global/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-unix.jar!/locale/en-US/global-platform/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/US.jar!/locale/US/global-region/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/passwordmgr/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/passwordmgr/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/mozapps/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/mozapps/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/cookie/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/cookie/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/p3p/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/p3p/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/comm.jar!/content/autoconfig/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/autoconfig/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/inspector.jar!/content/inspector/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/inspector.jar!/locale/en-US/inspector/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/inspector.jar!/skin/classic/inspector/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/inspector.jar!/skin/modern/inspector/

skin,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/classic.jar!/skin/classic/browser/

content,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/browser.jar!/content/browser/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/en-US/browser/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/US.jar!/locale/US/browser-region/

skin,install,select,classic/1.0

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/global/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/communicator/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/browser/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/navigator/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/necko/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/mozapps/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/p3p/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/passwordmgr/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/cookie/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/pipnss/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/pippki/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-DE.jar!/locale/de-DE/autoconfig/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-unix.jar!/locale/de-DE/global-platform/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-unix.jar!/locale/de-DE/communicator-platform/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/de-unix.jar!/locale/de-DE/navigator-platform/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/DE.jar!/locale/DE/global-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/DE.jar!/locale/DE/communicator-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/DE.jar!/locale/DE/browser-region/

locale,install,url,jar:resource:/chrome/DE.jar!/locale/DE/navigator-region/
```

mozilla-firefox-de-0.8-chrome.rdf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<RDF:RDF xmlns:c="http://www.mozilla.org/rdf/chrome#"

         xmlns:NC="http://home.netscape.com/NC-rdf#"

         xmlns:RDF="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#">

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:mozapps">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:mozapps"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:navigator">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:navigator"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:necko">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:necko"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:pipnss">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:pipnss"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:browser">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:browser"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:communicator">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:communicator"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:cookie">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:cookie"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:global">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:global"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:global-region">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:DE:global-region"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:navigator-platform">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:navigator-platform"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:global-platform">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:global-platform"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:autoconfig">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:autoconfig"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:pippki">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:pippki"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:communicator-region">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:DE:communicator-region"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:p3p">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:p3p"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:communicator-platform">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:communicator-platform"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:navigator-region">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:DE:navigator-region"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:browser-region">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:DE:browser-region"/>

  </RDF:Description>

  <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:package:passwordmgr">

    <c:selectedLocale resource="urn:mozilla:locale:de-DE:passwordmgr"/>

  </RDF:Description>

</RDF:RDF>

```

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass das ebuild nur mit der Source-Version von Firefox, nicht mit der Binary-Version funktioniert.Last edited by zampano on Mon Feb 23, 2004 12:37 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Danke! Spiele schon mal Tester!  :Wink: 

MfG

Daniel

----------

## DerMojo

Nach dem Edit funktioniert alles perfekt  :Wink: 

Danke für die Arbeit, find ich gut  :Exclamation: 

MfG

Daniel

----------

## Franklin2K

Hi,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ich habe es ausprobiert und es funktioniert einwandfrei  :Smile: 

Einen kleinen Fehler habe ich aber glaube ich gefunden: In der ersten Zeile (mkdir) ist das "local" zuviel, oder? Ich habe es jedenfalls weggelassen.

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## DerMojo

 *Franklin2K wrote:*   

> Einen kleinen Fehler habe ich aber glaube ich gefunden: In der ersten Zeile (mkdir) ist das "local" zuviel, oder? Ich habe es jedenfalls weggelassen.
> 
> 

 

Das ist schon Absicht. Wenn man sauber arbeitet schiebt man seine eigenen ebuilds nicht in den portage-tree sondern benutzt "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" (siehe make.conf).

MfG

Daniel

----------

## bvetter

danke  :Very Happy:  wieder ein schritt zu einem komplett deutschen Gentoo Linux-Desktop mehr getan  :Smile:  *happy ist*

Schönes Wochenende noch

anmerkung musste bei mir ~/.phoenix/default/*/chrome/ löschen damits auf deutsch wurd  :Smile:  die vom ebuild erwähnte chrome.rdf hatte ich dort nicht

----------

## Franklin2K

 *DerMojo wrote:*   

>  *Franklin2K wrote:*   Einen kleinen Fehler habe ich aber glaube ich gefunden: In der ersten Zeile (mkdir) ist das "local" zuviel, oder? Ich habe es jedenfalls weggelassen.
> 
>  
> 
> Das ist schon Absicht. Wenn man sauber arbeitet schiebt man seine eigenen ebuilds nicht in den portage-tree sondern benutzt "PORTDIR_OVERLAY" (siehe make.conf).
> ...

 

Danke für den Hinweis, wieder was gelernt  :Wink: 

Gruß

Franklin

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich hab die Anleitung Schritt für Schritt befolgt, das emergen lief auch fehlerfrei durch. Is aber immer noch alles in English.

Hab ~/.phoenix auch gelöscht und mit 

```
firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE
```

 gestartet.

----------

## reyneke

Hi.

Mir geht's genauso, wie Mac Fly.

Wenn ich obigen Befehl absetze, startet firefox nochnichtmal.

Andere Frage am Rande:

Wurde bei Euch auch firebird irgendwann von selbst entfernt? Mir gings nämlich so; hab' irgendwas installiert und im Zuge dessen wurde  firebird (wohl als outdated package) automatisch entfernt. Is ja eigentlich net so schlimm, aber läßt mich doch nachdenklich werden, was meine Selbstbestimmung angeht ...

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Mr.Big

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wurde bei Euch auch firebird irgendwann von selbst entfernt? Mir gings nämlich so; hab' irgendwas installiert und im Zuge dessen wurde  firebird (wohl als outdated package) automatisch entfernt. Is ja eigentlich net so schlimm, aber läßt mich doch nachdenklich werden, was meine Selbstbestimmung angeht ...
> 
> 

 

Na vieleicht als Du "Firefox" installiert hast.

Ist ja quasi ne neuere Version von "Firebird". 

J.

----------

## reyneke

@Mr.Big:

Nope, dadurch bin ich erst dazu gekommen, Firefox zu installieren. Sonst wäre ich noch glücklich mit Firebird.

Übrigens: was darf ich denn davon halten:

 */var/log/everything/current wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 23 11:58:46 [gconfd (XXXXXX-3544)] Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory« wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Konfigurationsquelle aufgelöst
> 
> ---last message repeated two times ---
> ...

 

Erscheint bei jedem Start von Firefox in den Kernellogs. Fehlt mir da irgendwas?

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## Mac Fly

Da steht bei mir folgendes drin, nach dem Start von Firefox:

```
Feb 23 12:51:11 [gconfd (macfly-28982)] starting (version 2.4.0.1), pid 28982 user 'macfly'

Feb 23 12:51:11 [gconfd (macfly-28982)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Feb 23 12:51:11 [gconfd (macfly-28982)] Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/macfly/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Feb 23 12:51:11 [gconfd (macfly-28982)] Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2
```

Achja, ich hab btw auch den firefox deinstalliert, alle Folder von ihm gelöscht, also /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox und ~/.phoenix

Danach kopierte ich das ebuild in mein portdir_overlay.

Und dann emerge mozilla-firefox-de. Firefox wurde installiert, dann die deutschen files, alles ohne Fehler.

Dann, laut Anleitung mit 

```
firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE
```

 gestartet.

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE

macfly@netkiffer:/>
```

Passiert also gar nix. Mit strace kommt folgendes:

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> strace firefox -UILocale de-DE -contentLocale DE

execve("/usr/bin/firefox", ["firefox", "-UILocale", "de-DE", "-contentLocale", "DE"], [/* 56 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="netkiffer", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f2000

open("/etc/ld.so.preload", O_RDONLY)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=95215, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 95215, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40015000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY)       = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\34\0"..., 512) = 512

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4002d000

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=10864, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8628, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x4002e000

mmap2(0x40030000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x2) = 0x40030000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0]\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1292252, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 1226340, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x40031000

mmap2(0x40157000, 12288, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED, 3, 0x126) = 0x40157000

mmap2(0x4015a000, 9828, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x4015a000

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 95215)               = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "`\336\317\377.0UI\375O\333\231\366\220iR\33\240;\317\245"..., 32) = 32

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/dev/tty", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80f2000

brk(0x8113000)                          = 0x8113000

brk(0)                                  = 0x8113000

getuid32()                              = 1000

getgid32()                              = 100

geteuid32()                             = 1000

getegid32()                             = 100

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1077537439

open("/etc/mtab", O_RDONLY)             = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=562, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40015000

read(3, "/dev/hda2 / ext3 rw,errors=remou"..., 4096) = 562

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 4096)                = 0

open("/proc/meminfo", O_RDONLY)         = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x40015000

read(3, "MemTotal:       515764 kB\nMemFre"..., 1024) = 572

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x40015000, 4096)                = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_DFL}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGQUIT, {SIG_IGN}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="netkiffer", ...}) = 0

stat64("/", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

stat64(".", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

getpid()                                = 29219

getppid()                               = 29218

getpgrp()                               = 29218

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x807a130, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

open("/usr/bin/firefox", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3

ioctl(3, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE, 0xbffff16c) = -1 ENOTTY (Inappropriate ioctl for device)

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

read(3, "#!/bin/bash\n#\n# Copyright 1999-2"..., 80) = 80

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_SET)            = 0

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE, {rlim_cur=1024, rlim_max=1024}) = 0

dup2(3, 255)                            = 255

close(3)                                = 0

fcntl64(255, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)       = 0

fcntl64(255, F_GETFL)                   = 0x8000 (flags O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat64(255, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=3518, ...}) = 0

_llseek(255, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)          = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "#!/bin/bash\n#\n# Copyright 1999-2"..., 3518) = 3518

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -2201, [1317], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 29220

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, {0x807a130, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {0x807a130, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, ":0.0\n", 128)                  = 5

read(3, "", 128)                        = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], 0) = 29220

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffebdc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\n# Attempt to fix bug 39797 by m"..., 3518) = 2201

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -1592, [1926], SEEK_CUR)   = 0

fork()                                  = 29223

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

close(4)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 29224

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1], 0) = 29224

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], 0) = 29223

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffecdc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

pipe([3, 4])                            = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 29225

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(4)                                = 0

close(4)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

fork()                                  = 29226

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1], 0) = 29226

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0], 0) = 29225

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, 8) = 0

close(3)                                = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffecdc, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\n# Make sure we\'ll get at least "..., 3518) = 1592

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [INT CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

_llseek(255, -183, [3335], SEEK_CUR)    = 0

fork()                                  = 29227

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [CHLD RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [CHLD RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

read(255, "\n# Will only wait here if firefo"..., 3518) = 183

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, {SIG_DFL}, 8) = 0

waitpid(-1, [WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 1], 0) = 29227

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

--- SIGCHLD (Child exited) @ 0 (0) ---

waitpid(-1, 0xbfffe91c, WNOHANG)        = -1 ECHILD (No child processes)

sigreturn()                             = ? (mask now [RTMIN])

rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {SIG_DFL}, {0x807a050, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x4005a7a8}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [RTMIN], 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

exit_group(2)
```

Sagt mir leider net viel.

Hier noch mein emerge info, in der Hoffnung, dann genug Infos gegeben zu haben  :Wink: 

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.2-rc2-love3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.2-rc2-love3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache fixpackages sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/macfly/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib alsa apm avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dedicated directfb doc encode esd flash foomaticdb freetype gdbm geoip gif gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imlib joystick jpeg jpg kde libg++ libwww mikmod mmx mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline samba scanner sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcpd tetex tiff truetype wmf x86 xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

----------

## zampano

Hallo zusammen,

also warum der bei Mac Fly und reyneke nicht startet kann ich euch leider auch nicht sagen, mir ist allerdings folgendes aufgefallen: Wenn ich das Ebuild mit sudo installiere, dann ist in meinem Benutzer-Verzeichnis ~/.phoenix schreibgeschützt, weil mit root-Berechtigungen versehen, d.h. kanns als User auch nicht löschen und dann hab ich auch den Effekt, das firefox nicht startet.  Mit su bzw. direkt als root angemeldet funktioniert es jedoch - das verstehe wer will .  :Rolling Eyes: 

Diesen komischen gconf.xml.mandatory Fehler hab ich auch in meinen Logs stehen, aber es funktioniert trotzdem (Da kommen eh öfters Fehler von gconf - unabhängig von Firefox).

Ansonsten kann ich euch da mangels Wissen leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, aber ihr könnt ja mal versuchen nach dieser Anleitung vorzugehen: http://texturizer.net/firefox/localize.html - bei mir hats allerdings irgendwie nicht geklappt (war immer noch in Englisch) deswegen überhaupt das Ebuild. Das Zip-File von www.firefox-browser.de hat aber genau das Layout, welches es laut Anleitung bei texturizer.net haben soll. Im schlimmsten Fall einfach das Binary von firefox-browser nehmen - nicht so schön aber besser als nix. Vielleich kann man das Ebuild ausm Portage einfach abändern so das es die deutsche Version zieht.

Sorry das ich euch da nicht weiterhelfen kann   :Confused: 

Dennoch schönen Tag wünsch ich euch

@bvetter: Ja stimmt hast recht, chrome.rdf war nochn Überbleibsel vom Firebird, bei Firefox scheint die Datei nicht mehr da zu sein - werds gleich mal ändern

edit: 2x in url vertan: heisst natürlich firefox nicht firebox - naja, ist halt Rosenmontag  :Wink: 

----------

## zampano

kleiner Tipp:

Ihr könnt jede Menge Suchmaschinen in den Firefox einbinden!

Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138631

Bis denne,

zampano

----------

## plinux

hat sogar bei nem Linux-Newbiee einwandfrei funktioniert   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß,

Patrick

----------

## woormy

Hy 

bei mir hatts erst geklapt nachdem ich local weggelassen habe.

vielen dank für die klasse Arbeit 

THX

gruss woormy

----------

## Sas

dann hast du wahrscheinlich den eintrag fürs portage overlay in deiner make.conf vergessen  :Wink: 

----------

## devurandom

Vielen Dank für die Mühe...

Nachdem ein manueller Versuch die langpacks zu installieren nichts gebracht hat (firefox ist nicht gestartet, mit den locale parametern) hab ich dein ebuild ausprobiert und es hat auf anhieb geklappt...

----------

## porter

Bei mir resultiert oben genannter Versuch in der folgenden Fehlermeldung:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8 to /

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

keeptemp

mv: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8/temp/environment': No such file or directory

keepwork

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) Firefox-0.8-langpack-deDE.zip

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: line 1291: /usr/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8.ebuild: Permission denied

!!! ERROR: app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1291, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild
```

----------

## Mac Fly

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/0.8/contrib-localized/

----------

## donande

hallo,

ist es möglich nur bestimmte Dateien zu löschen um die deutsche Variante zu bekommen?

```
rm -r .phoenix
```

ist ein bisschen drastisch.

Ich hab recht viele cookies für automatische logins, sowie skins, plugins, etc., im .phoenix-Verzeichnis, die ich echt gerne behalten würde.

MfG Andreas

----------

## porter

Kannst doch den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses .phoenix woanders zwischenspeichern und die Inhalte     dann nachher ins firefox-Verzeichnis kopieren ?!

----------

## groonie

Bei mir geht da wohl irgendetwas schief:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8.ebuild digest
> 
> !!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8' does not exist at:
> 
> !!!            /usr/portage/app-i18n/mozilla-firefox-de/mozilla-firefox-de-0.8.ebuild
> ...

 

Woran liegt das? [/quote]

----------

## Sas

Sicher, dass du die ebuild-Datei auch unter dem richigen Namen und Pfad abgespeichert hast? Portage-Overlay in der make.conf angegeben?

----------

## Phlogiston

also ich habe ne viel einfachere Variante:

man geht auf: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/0.9.3/contrib-localized/

 (verison ist anzupassen  :Wink: )

und dann klickt man auf das benötigte xpi file [firefox-0.9.3-deDE-langpack.xpi] und installiert das als extension (geht automtisch  :Smile: )

Beim nächsten browserstart geht man zu den extensions und klickt auf das Sprachpaket und aktiviert das häcken.

-->restart von browser und alles ist deutsch

Viel Spass damit

----------

